# Sigh, need help.



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all. I bought my GTO this summer and have always wanted more from the sound system. Tonight I pulled out the carpet from the trunk and realized the holes in my rear deck are empty. No wonder it left me unsatisfied. Up until that point, I was going to get a double din deck and a 10" JL sub to throw it the back. Even though I don't like a ton of bass I thought it would help.

Now that I realize I've been doing without a major piece of my system for so long, I'd like to start with putting something in the rear deck. I've scoured the forum and have seen people suggesting a vast range of audio equipment. The problem is, I know next to nothing about audio stuff.

So, I'm pleading for your help. I just want my stereo to be loud and not distort. I'm not really concerned with tons of heart rattling bass. What should I put in those empty holes? 

Also, once I found out my rear deck speakers were gone, I tested the other speakers using balance/fade, and my front and rear speakers are there. I'm not sure how to tell if the tweeters are there or not. Are they visible?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There are no tweeters per se. This system is nowhere near that 'high end'. It sounds like you have everything else that is supposed to be there: 



Entertainment Component Views 








(1) Front Speaker Assembly 
(2) Radio 
(3) Subwoofer 
(4) Antenna/Rear Defogger Module 
(5) Subwoofer Amplifier 
(6) Rear Speaker 
(7) Anti-Theft Horn


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> There are no tweeters per se. This system is nowhere near that 'high end'. It sounds like you have everything else that is supposed to be there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have everything except number 3. My subwoofers are gone. There's just empty holes with grilles over them in my rear deck. That's what I'm looking to replace. Just not sure what to put in there.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92095171 is the OEM part number if you want stock. And they are generally under 50 each at places like GM Parts Direct or GM Parts Giant, anywhere but the dealer. You could go aftermarket but I foget the ohm rating and size. I've seen that information in threads here, however.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They are 2Ω, 6½" round.


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> They are 2Ω, 6½" round.


I think I am going to do aftermarket. Do you think it would be possible to run two 4-ohm 6.5" subs back there? I'm just hoping the stock amp will be able to power them.

Also, I just wanted to say thank you for all the information you've given me. I appreciate it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll let someone with more audio technical knowlege give a proper answer/explaination but personally I'd use 2Ω speakers simply because all of the others are 2Ω.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, allow me to add this: The best improvement you can make to the audio in these cars (after you replace the speakers) is to replace the head unit......with just about anything else!!! I know I won't get much argument (if any) on that.


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Also, allow me to add this: The best improvement you can make to the audio in these cars (after you replace the speakers) is to replace the head unit......with just about anything else!!! I know I won't get much argument (if any) on that.


Ah yes that will be done along with the speakers once I choose one. Hopefully I can find a nice one for less than $400. Hoping to replace the shift boot too if I can find a place that sells one that looks like OEM.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

tylErFTW said:


> Ah yes that will be done along with the speakers once I choose one. Hopefully I can find a nice one for less *than $400*. Hoping to replace the shift boot too if I can find a place that sells one that looks like OEM.


There are quite a few good ones out there at that price point. I chose the Pioneer AVH-P3300BT.


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

BWinc said:


> There are quite a few good ones out there at that price point. I chose the Pioneer AVH-P3300BT.


Ah yeah I saw that one. Almost got it but decided on the Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD. I just liked the look of the larger screen. 

As for the rest of the system, I just ordered the stock subs from GM Parts Direct. I'm hoping they'll help even out my highs and lows. For $100, I thought it was worth a shot before investing in a big trunk setup.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I went with the 3300 because of the BT. Otherwise I'd have done the 4300. But now the 4400 series will have both BT and HD built in. Why oh why couldn't have it had come out earlier?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some have gotten 8" in there. LINK


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks kind of.....well....Mickey Moused to me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> That looks kind of.....well....Mickey Moused to me.


How's that? First off you can't see it and second it's just slightly trimmed and utilizing a stock mount. If someone didn't want to use that screw method for the speaker then silicone would work fine too. I would guess that putting in LTs, trimming or removing one bracket and moving the cats would be MM then?  "Modding' is shorthand for modifying.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> If someone didn't want to use that screw method for the speaker then silicone would work fine too.


That was what mainly caught my eye......


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> How's that? I would guess that putting in LTs, trimming or removing one bracket and moving the cats would be MM then?


That's different, but we keep that on the 'down low' here in California.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> That's different, but we keep that on the 'down low' here in California.


lol


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Some have gotten 8" in there. LINK


Very interesting. Thank you much for the link. I ordered stock subs to at least try them out before I invest a ton of money into something I wasn't sure how it would turn out. If the stocks don't sound good enough, I may be giving this a a try.

Thanks again!


----------

